# Radian install with a lap belt only?



## maciascl (Nov 11, 2004)

The vehicle we are using currently (97 Pathfinder) doesn't have LATCH & only has a lap belt in the middle seat. We are trying to figure out the best way to fit 3 seats in this car. DS1 is an a high back booster, DS2 will likely be getting a Radian 65, baby will be in a baby bucket probably Graco or Evenflo. I know I can't put the booster in the lap belt & I'd rather not have the baby in the middle so that I have to crawl over the others to get to a sleeping bbay. Can a Radian be installed with a lap belt & no rear tether?

I just want to say that I feel aweful even having to ask this! I never thought I'd be looking for the way to shove my kids in a car rather than always have the safest options available, but life has thrown us some major curve balls that has put us in this situation with a less than ideal car & 3 car seats to puzzle together.


----------



## painefaria (Jul 4, 2007)

According to their website. The seats have been tested to, in this case, 65lbs without the top teather because you can not use them after 48lbs. I am not a certified installer but here is the quote and the link

Forward-Facing Excursion:
Radian65: In crash tests with a 65 lb test dummy (lap belt only and no top tether) resultant excursion values were more than 4" under the limit established in FMVSS 213 (and more than 6" under such limit when top tether was utilized). Crash tests with lower weight dummies resulted in significantly further decreased excursion
values. Radian80: In crash tests with a 10 yr old, 80 lb test dummy (lap belt only and no top tether) resultant excursion values were approximately 3" under the limit established in FMVSS213.

if given your puzzle I would set it up the same... putting the baby behind the driver, radian in the middle and the booster behind the passenger. Good luck, I am sure someone with more experience will be along shortly.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm pretty sure a latch could be installed into your car for not much. I'd personally not be comfotable with it secured with just a lap belt.

Deanna


----------



## lunita1 (May 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *octobermom* 
I'm pretty sure a latch could be installed into your car for not much. I'd personally not be comfotable with it secured with just a lap belt.

Deanna

Not LATCH, but a top tether anchor can be retrofitted. Contact your Nissan dealership.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunita1* 
Not LATCH, but a top tether anchor can be retrofitted. Contact your Nissan dealership.

Ahh good to know I knew it was something.

Deanna


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

You should be able to install a radian in the center with a lap belt no problem, and it isn't any less safe than installing it with latch or a lap/shoulder belt.

If you are installing it rf than there is no need to use the top tether, if you are installing it ff it is safer to have a top tether, and as a pp said you can usually have one installed at your car dealership.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Top tethers can be retrofitted in the 1997 Nissan Pathfinder, and it is always preferable to top-tether a forward-facing seat, but it is acceptable to install the seat with just a lap belt.


----------



## maciascl (Nov 11, 2004)

We are borrowing the car & I don't think retro fitting it is an option


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maciascl* 
We are borrowing the car & I don't think retro fitting it is an option









It's not a big deal. Obviously, if the people loaning you the car like you enough to loan you a car, they certainly must want your children to not die, right? IT's just drilling a hole and putting a bolt in where there is already a pre-notched bolt hole. It's not a big deal, but drastically adds to the safety of a FFing child.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

(Actually, in the 1997 Pathfinder, the holes are pre-drilled -- all they have to do is screw the anchor bolt in.)


----------



## maciascl (Nov 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
(Actually, in the 1997 Pathfinder, the holes are pre-drilled -- all they have to do is screw the anchor bolt in.)

This is just the rear tether attachment we are talking about right?


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

It is the top tether anchors. Lower anchors -- the ones where you would use the LATCH belt instead of the seatbelt -- cannot be safely retrofitted.

The top tether anchor is part # 88894-89900 and there are three 8mm weld nuts under the carpet in the cargo area.


----------



## maciascl (Nov 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
It is the top tether anchors. Lower anchors -- the ones where you would use the LATCH belt instead of the seatbelt -- cannot be safely retrofitted.

The top tether anchor is part # 88894-89900 and there are three 8mm weld nuts under the carpet in the cargo area.

Wow! Thanks!


----------

